# Looking for Saw Work and Dovetailer in Huntsville Al



## toolhog (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am in need of a drawer style tool box to store all my tools, and in looking for metal ones, I find it would be too expensive for all the tools I have. So,...

I am looking for someone in the Huntsville or Birmingham area who can cut and dovetail drawer box parts for me. I'll supply the wood and also pay on a per piece (5 pieces per drawer) basis. I can put them together, or of the price is right, you can assemble them.

I think I need about 20 or 25 drawer boxes to start, 18 X 26 X 3 inches, made out of a good poplar or birch hardwood.

Thanks

ToolHog


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

ToolHog have you had any offers on this. If you were a little further north I think I may have taken you up on this.


----------

